# C:\hp\bin\Terminator.exe



## sactown23

k i finally re-formatted my pc again after that other thread i posted "please help"....turns out the problem was my microsoft office 2000...
i never updated it and it came up multiples times in the vulnerability check in trend micro and housecall...
so, i finally updated it and my pc is running smoothly....for now

i still get the C:\hp\bin\Terminator.exe anti virus warning saying that HLKM prockilla.a or something like that is the one that is causing the problems

is killit.exe and terminator.exe the standard applications that come with windows?
or are they the ones that are causing the problems?

also, if the hlkm prockilla.a is the one that is causing my problems then how can i access it in registry?
how can i access C:\hp\bin\Terminator.exe in registry?


----------



## edifier

It's nothing serious.It all has to do with HP.Considered mild form of possible spyware.Look here- http://www.velocityreviews.com/forums/t185453-possible-virus.html


----------

